# Grave Digger Tutorial



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm using the term "tutorial" very loosely. I show the guts but not really a step by step. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great idea, really cool movement. I love that mask.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I love the movement too! Nice work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, great action. Where did you get the mask from?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nicely done, great action. Where did you get the mask from?


Thanks BD! I got lucky and found an auction on eBay but I know FrightProps has it: http://www.frightprops.com/catalogsearch/result/?cx=012606635217875011716%3Aayoyse_zzns&ie=UTF-8&num=20&current_page=0&cof=FORID%3A10&q=uncle+creepy&sa=


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, maybe I can get lucky on ebay too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Suhweeeet! Loved it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------

